# Mac numbers tabellen zusammenführen



## weasel1981 (5. August 2009)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem ich habe in einer Arbeitsmappe 2 Numbers Tabellen in eine dritte möchte ich anlegen.

in den Tabellen sind folgende Spalten vorhanden
Tabelle 1: Kundennr., Name, Straße, Telefonnummer ....
Tabelle 2: Kundennr., Vertrag, Geburtsdatum ......

nun möchte ich die Tabellen zusammenführen da sie leider nicht 1 zu 1 identisch sind kann ich es leider nicht über kopieren machen.
Ich benötige eine Formel für Tabelle 3 die, die Kundennummer aus Tabelle 1 und 2 Abgleicht und mir dann die Gewünschte Zelle in Tabelle 3 einträgt.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## olafkro (28. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,


genau das Problem habe ich gerade auch, hat das niemand gelöst?


Viele Grüße


----------



## kamil22 (4. November 2020)

Hallo

Das ist eigentlich unmöglich beim Mac Spalten oder Zeilen zusammenzuführen.


----------



## Zvoni (5. November 2020)

"Numbers" kenne ich nicht, aber in Excel wäre das ein SVERWEIS (VLOOKUP auf englisch) auf die Spalte Kundennr.


----------



## heckosi (13. November 2020)

Gibts inzwischen eine Lösung?


----------

